
Humble eBook Bundle 2 - rosser
https://www.humblebundle.com/?ebook2
======
breadbox
Fans of the Humble eBook Bundles should note that storybundle.com is finally
running another SF-themed bundle. It's going on right now.

~~~
ronjouch
Cool, thanks! Can anyone comment on the quality of the StoryBundle? Here it
is, any must-read here?

    
    
        - Hopscotch, by Kevin J. Anderson
        - In Hero Years...I'm Dead, by Michael A. Stackpole
        - On My Way to Paradise, by David Farland
        - Santiago, by Mike Resnick
        - Swarm, by B. V. Larson
        - The Disappeared, by Kristine Kathryn Rusch
        - (bonus) High-Opp, by Frank Herbert
        - (bonus) The Stars in Shroud, by Gregory Benford

~~~
patja
I've read Swarm and the others in that series. They are fun pulpy summer time
military-adventure-scifi reads. Good page turners without a lot of depth or
complexity. I felt a little guilty for enjoying them, but they must have some
redeeming qualities as I just keep buying them as fast as they get published!

I think the B.V. Larson books are particularly interesting to programmers as
the protagonist is a computer science lecturer who draws a lot of parallels
between his challenges "programming" alien technology to meet his needs and
programming computers before everything went upside down.

------
xweb
Buy the bundle if you can possibly afford it. Not only are you getting six
ebooks for a great price (that you set!!!!), but you're also striking a blow
against DRM by proving that people pay for quality digital content.

Also, if you've never read The Last Unicorn, it's actually really funny and
self-aware. You may have seen the animated movie some years ago, but IMHO,
it's even better as a book!

------
alxp
Careful, if you get Shards of Honor you'll quite likely find yourself plowing
through dozens more books in the Vorkosigan series.

~~~
msg
Amen friend. I started them again a couple weeks ago and popped through the
first three in a week!

Speaking from experience, they only get better with age.

Spin, Little Brother, and The Last Unicorn are also great.

~~~
krelian
>Amen friend. I started them again a couple weeks ago and popped through the
first three in a week!

A bit off-topic but how long does it take you to finish an average length
book? Whenever I try to improve my reading speed I feel that I'm missing about
50% of what's happening in the plot not to mention I can't really get a feel
for the quality of the prose at that speed.

~~~
dudurocha
Relevant post about reading. You don't need to speed read to read a lot.

[http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/how-to-read-more-a-lot-
more/](http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/how-to-read-more-a-lot-more/)

~~~
shardling
Huh, that guy has a pretty fucked up attitude towards libraries.

~~~
e12e
Yeah, but he has some interesting recommendations (apparently, just followed
the link from here now).

Here in Norway, I'm fairly confident that quite a few great books will be
"indefinitely" (at least as long as I would be able to care for my own books)
available in libraries. And I see no pressing need to "own" such books --
unless they are _truly_ close to my heart in some way.

But there are some great books, that are unjustifiably rare, and hard to get
hold of -- four examples:

    
    
      * Islands in the Net (Bruce Sterling)
      * The man who walked to the Moon (Howard McCord)
      * Last Chance to See (Douglas Adams)
      * Literary Machines (Ted Nelson)
    

The three first I've bought second hand, still looking for a reasonably priced
version of the last one. _Such_ books I enjoy having on my wall, if for no
other reason, after recommending them to someone, I can lend them a copy.

But while I have a nice romantic, fuzzy attachment to dead tree books, I'm
looking forward to moving towards a digital library. Still waiting for
reasonably sized full colour (preferably e-ink) reader that has > 250 dpi and
is suitable for both reading comics/graphic novels and books though...

~~~
shardling
AFAICT _Last Chance to See_ is still in print? (In the US I can get a new
paperback from amazon for $10)

I still have a very tattered version of it from when it was first published,
though. :)

~~~
e12e
Is it? I got mine second hand via Amazon (amazon.com).

edit: It would be reasonable if it is back in print after BBC did the tv
series follow up, I guess?

------
reaperhulk
Drop everything and get this. You need Spin (but probably not any of its
sequels).

Can't say I know anything about the other novels, but I'm sure others can
chime in.

~~~
colkassad
Boneshaker is a pretty good steampunk romp. I understand the Vorkosigan Saga
is a classic, haven't read it yet though.

~~~
venomsnake
There are two really good of the Vorkosigans - Vor's Game and Mirror dance.
The rest are so so.

Sadly I have most of the books in this bundle - only Boneshaker missing. But i
will throw a dollar or two for the idea.

------
frankcaron
This is such a great concept; really glad to see how Humble has expanded to
support all kinds of media.

I only wish, as I do for the Android bundles, that Apple would step up its
game and allow this kind of thing to be easily supported.

iBooks-native redemption would be great for this and only help keep me in the
Apple ecosystem; why the company limits redemption token generation is beyond
me.

------
marcelocamanho
These bundles should have a book trial, like the first 15 pages IMHO. Books
required more commitment than games in my pint of view.

~~~
srik
When you click on a book, a popover with the first few pages comes up.

~~~
marcelocamanho
Oops. My bad.

Its just that I really don't have much incentive to actually buy those... I
usually buy books based on recommendation or similarity to something else i
like/liked (movies, authors that are the inspiration of something I like,
etc).

It must be tough to be a contemporary Author...

------
buster
It's a shame that i really don't like ebooks, i prefer real books. :(

------
danneu
Absolutely loved the first ebook bundle. This is a must-buy.

